# كل شي عن الانفلونزا



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2008)

الانفلونزا influenza


الأنفلونزا (إنفلونزا ، انفلونزا) فيروس شديد العدوى يصيب الجهاز التنفسي، وينتشر من شخص للآخر بواسطة رذاذ العطس والسعال. بمقارنة الأنفلونزا بمعظم إصابات الجهاز التنفسي الفيروسية الأخرى كالزكام (الرشح) نجد أن أعراض الإصابة بالأنفلونزا تكون شديدة جدا.

عدوى الأنفلونزا موسمية، فعادة يتم انتشار العدوى في فصل الشتاء وتستمر عدة أسابيع. وتصيب ما يقدر بـ 100 مليون إنسان في أمريكا، أوروبا، واليابان (تقريبا 10% من السكان). بالإضافة إلى منع الملايين من الناس من مزاولة أعمالهم أو الذهاب إلى مدارسهم، فالأنفلونزا تسبب موت 20000 شخص، وعدد أكبر من ذلك يتم تنويمهم في المستشفيات، ويقدر أن 20-25 مليون شخص يقومون بزيارة الأطباء سنويا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بسبب الأنفلونزا.

الانتشار الوبائي العالمي للأنفلونزا يحدث بشكل غير متوقع، عادة كل 10-40 سنة، ويتم إصابة 50% من السكان مخلفة ملايين الموتى على مستوى العالم. في السابق حدثت موجات انتشار وبائي عالمي في سنوات 1889-1890 و 1899-1990 و 1918 و 1957-58 و 1968-69. الانتشار الوبائي العالمي الذي حدث عام 1918 تسبب في موت 20-40 مليون شخص على مستوى العالم. بعد هذه الكارثة العالمية 
نشطت البحوث وتم اكتشاف الفيروس عام 1933.يحدث الانتشار الوبائي لفيروس الأنفلونزا بسبب قدرته السريعة على التغير. فعند حدوث تغيير بسيط على الفيروس يبقى جزء كبير من الناس محتفظين بالمناعة له. ولكن بحدوث تغيير جذري للفيروس والذي من الممكن أن يؤدي لظهور سلالة جديدة ليس لها مناعة لدى البشر يبدأ خطر الانتشار العالمي. لذلك يتم مراقبة نشاط فيروس الأنفلونزا عالميا بواسطة منظمة الصحة العالمية عن طريق 110 مركز مراقبة للأنفلونزا في 80 دولة. هذه المراكز مجتمعة تمثل النظام العالمي لمراقبة الأنفلونزا والذي يضمن تجميع معلومات عن الفيروس وانتشاره وفحص عينات لتحديد خصائصه. ويتم استخدام هذه المعلومات لتحديد المكونات السنوية للقاح الأنفلونزا بواسطة منظمة الصحة العالمية، والتي تنصح بإعطائه لمجموعات معينة من الناس المعرضة لخطر أكبر عند الإصابة بالفيروس مثل كبار السن (أكبر من 65 سنة) والمصابين بأمراض صدرية مثل الربو.

توجد حاليا مخاوف من انتشار وبائي عالمي جديد ممكن حدوثه في أي وقت، والسبب في ذلك ما حدث في شهر أيار/مايو عام 1997 في هونج كونج، بعد موت طفل أصيب بالتهاب رئوي (ذات الرئة) بسبب فيروس أنفلونزا، وإصابة 17 شخص في نهاية العام نفسه مات منهم 6 أشخاص بنفس الفيروس والذي كان مصدره الدجاج (ما سمي حينها بأنفلونزا الدجاج أو الطيور).

فيروس الأنفلونزا


فيروسات الأنفلونزا تقسم إلى 3 أنواع وتسمى أنفلونزا (أ) ، (ب) و (ج) أو influenza A, B, and C. النوعين (أ) و (ب) يسببا الانتشار الموسمي للعدوى في فصل الشتاء. بالإضافة لإصابة الإنسان، يصيب النوع (أ) الخنازير، الخيول، والعديد من الطيور. النوع (ب) عادة يصيب الإنسان فقط. أما النوع (ج) يختلف عن النوعين الآخرين من عدة جوانب أهمها طبيعة العدوى للجهاز التنفسي، فهو إما أن يسبب أعراض بسيطة أو لا بوجد له أعراض بتاتا، ولا يسبب انتشار وبائي.

فيروسات الأنفلونزا لها القدرة على التغير المستمر. وهذا التغير المستمر يمكن الفيروس من تجنب جهاز المناعة البشري وبالتالي نتعرض للإصابة بالأنفلونزا على مدى الحياة. وهذا يتم بالطريقة التالية: عند الإصابة بفيروس الأنفلونزا يقوم جهاز المناعة بإنتاج أجسام مضادة نوعية للفيروس الحالي؛ بتغير خصائص الفيروس لا تستطيع الأجسام المضادة القديمة التعرف على الفيروس الجديد وبالتالي تتم الإصابة الجديدة. بالطبع الأجسام المضادة القديمة لا تزال لها القدرة على توفير مناعة جزئية ضد الفيروس، وذلك حسب نوعية التغيير الذي يتم على الفيروس.

كيف ينتقل الفيروس؟


ينتقل الفيروس من شخص لآخر بواسطة رذاذ العطس والسعال. يتم استنشاق الفيروس عن طريق الأنف أو الفم ويصل لخلايا الجهاز التنفسي التي يبدأ فيها التكاثر. بإمكان الفيروس أيضا دخول الجسم البشري عن طريق الأغشية المخاطية للأنف والفم أو العين أيضا.

يستطيع الشخص المصاب نقل العدوى للآخرين قبل ظهور الأعراض بحوالي 24-[/COLOR]48 ساعة وتستمر القدرة على نشر الفيروس إلى اليوم الثالث أو الرابع بعد ظهور الأعراض. بغض النظر عن طبيعة بعض الأعراض المرضية للأنفلونزا والتي تصيب جميع أجزاء الجسم، فلم يتم الكشف عن وجود للفيروس خارج نطاق الجهاز التنفسي.

أعراض الإصابة بالأنفلونزا


عادة تبدأ الأعراض بشكل فجائي (عادة يتذكر الشخص الوقت الذي بدأت عنده الأعراض المرضية) ولا تكون محصورة على الجهاز التنفسي. بمقارنة الأنفلونزا بمعظم إصابات الجهاز التنفسي الفيروسية الأخرى كالزكام (الرشح) نجد أن أعراض الإصابة بالأنفلونزا تكون شديدة جدا.

أعراض الأنفلونزا التقليدية تشمل:

*
صداع، قشعريرة، وسعال جاف
*
حمى (38-41 درجة) خصوصا عند الأطفال. ترتفع درجة الحرارة بسرعة خلال الـ 24 ساعة الأولى وربما تستمر لمدة أسبوع
*
آلام عضلية. ربما تشمل جميع عضلات الجسم، ولكنها تتركز في الرجلين وأسفل الظهر
*
آلام شديدة في المفاصل
*
ألم أو حرقان في العينين عند النظر للضوء
*
عند انحسار الأعراض العامة تبدأ أعراض الجهاز التنفسي مثل ألم الحلق والسعال الذي يستمر لمدة أسبوعين
*
عادة تزول أعراض المرض الحادة بعد 5 أيام ويتعافى معظم المرضى خلال أسبوع أو أسبوعين
*
عند قلة من المصابين تستمر أعراض مثل الإرهاق الشديد و الكسل أو التراخي لعدة أسابيع مسببة صعوبة في العودة لممارسة الحياة الطبيعية والعمل. السبب في ذلك غير معروف
*
في الأطفال أقل من 5 سنوات تتركز الأعراض عادة في المعدة بالإضافة للجهاز التنفسي مع وجود قيئ، إسهال، و ألم في البطن. وربما تصيبهم تشنجات بسبب الحمى (الارتفاع الشديد في درجة الحرارة)

الجدول التالي يوضح الفرق بين الأنفلونزا والزكام (الرشح)
الخاصية : الأنفلونزا @ الزكام
الحالة المرضية : عامة @ موضعية في الأنف والحلق
سرعة بدء الأعراض: بشكل مفاجئ @ بشكل تدريجي
الحمى : دائما مرتفعة @ عادة معتدلة
الأعراض : صداع @ عطس
ارتجاف وقشعريرة @ ألم في الحلق
ألم عضلي
إحساس بجفاف الأنف والحلق
سعال
ألم في الأذن
الشدة :مجهدة @ معتدلة
مدة المرض: توعك لمد أسبوع إلى أسبوعين @ شفاء سريع
المضاعفات : شديدة مثل الالتهاب الرئوي @ معتدلة 
__________________​​


----------



## قلم حر (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كل شي عن الانفلونزا*

جميل و متكامل .
يثبت للأهميه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شي عن الانفلونزا*



قلم حر قال:


> جميل و متكامل .
> يثبت للأهميه .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا قلم حر

ربنا يباركك

ويوفقك فى كل اعمالك​


----------



## dr.sheko (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شي عن الانفلونزا*

موضوع جميييييل جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شي عن الانفلونزا*



dr.sheko قال:


> موضوع جميييييل جدا
> ربنا يباركك



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كل شي عن الانفلونزا*

موضوع جامد ومعلوماات شامله ........ميرررسى يا كاندى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## candy shop (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كل شي عن الانفلونزا*



Dona Nabil قال:


> موضوع جامد ومعلوماات شامله ........ميرررسى يا كاندى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .



ميرسى ليكى يا دونتى​


----------



## العيون الجريئة (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كل شي عن الانفلونزا*

اية دة 
        ...................
اية الجمال دة
        .................
دكتورة يا كاندى

ميرسى يا جميل


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى اوى يا كاندى على المعلومات الغالية


والجميلة دى 



ميرسى اوى


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: كل شي عن الانفلونزا*



العيون الجريئة قال:


> اية دة
> ...................
> اية الجمال دة
> .................
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كل شي عن الانفلونزا*



dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى اوى يا كاندى على المعلومات الغالية
> 
> 
> والجميلة دى
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا كاندي , ربنا يبارك حياتك .
يفك من التثبيت .​


----------

